# Onkyo TX-NR616



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

If anyone is looking for a decent AVR, best buy has the 616 on sale this weekend for $429...can't beat that price!!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

You can get it at newegg.com for 349. The 616 seems to have a lot of bells and whistles however I don't know is I would buy one because it only has entry level 2eq. My current receiver has multeq and that would be upgrading with everything the 616 has on board but need multeq or higher.


----------

